# kill -9 after timeout



## hsn (Dec 12, 2011)

I need to do in _port stop_ procedure something like this:


```
kill daemon
if not daemon is still running after some timeout, let say 20 seconds then do
kill -9 daemon
```

Can you give me an example of port which is doing something like this? I will take a look at rc.d code.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 12, 2011)

Like this?
https://github.com/graudeejs/playd/blob/master/bin/playd.sh#L140


----------

